# Oak smoked fennel, rosemary, and garlic crusted rack of lamb...



## worktogthr (Apr 16, 2014)

First time cooking a rack of lamb let alone smoking one.  The price usually scares me away but I got this 1.25 lb. rack for 7.99 a pound a few weeks back and threw it in the freezer.  I have on more in there..  Rubbed it with a paste of fennel, garlic, rosemary, salt, pepper, and olive oil.  Indirect setup on the weber.  Trying to run as close to 400 degrees as possible.  Always forget my drip pan!  Threw some oak chips on the coals, waited for some thin blue smoke and then threw them on the grill.   Set my maverick to beep at 115 IT and then reverse seared it until it reached 130.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Apr 16, 2014






Taste and tenderness were great.  Flavor wise maybe one of the best things I have ever cooked.  However,...I like my lamb and beef between rare and medium rare and these were a little overcooked for me.  The IT rose to 145 while resting.  Didn't even tent it with foil.  All in all it was a great meal...haha ate the whole rack myself.  Days like these I am glad my wife doesn't like lamb.  I grilled her some chicken which she enjoyed.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine looking plate man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I can't eat those green things but the rest looks great


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 16, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Fine looking plate man!  :drool   I can't eat those green things but the rest looks great  Thumbs Up



Thanks!  Vegetables have grown on me.  I am lazy with sides though...most come out of packages or freezer bags..I focus so much on the meat!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow spectacular! Looks like you nailed it. Now I must try to do the same! Thank you for the great pics!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 16, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> First time cooking a rack of lamb let alone smoking one.  The price usually scares me away but I got this 1.25 lb. rack for 7.99 a pound a few weeks back and threw it in the freezer.  I have on more in there..  Rubbed it with a paste of fennel, garlic, rosemary, salt, pepper, and olive oil.  Indirect setup on the weber.  Trying to run as close to 400 degrees as possible.  Always forget my drip pan!  Threw some oak chips on the coals, waited for some thin blue smoke and then threw them on the grill.   Set my maverick to beep at 115 IT and then reverse seared it until it reached 130.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang man, great lookin eats there !! :drool   That's some fine lookin lamb... love lamb !!  Great smoke !!  :yahoo:


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2014)

Sure coulda fool me! Looks delicious!

Excellent job, congrats!

BTW did you French it or did ya get it that way?


----------



## tc fish bum (Apr 17, 2014)

lamb is my fav!! how was the fennel on them? I usually go evoo rosemary garlic for three days and smoke with apple till rare. fennel sounds interesting now, thanx im gonna try it on the leg I have for this weekend. I could tell you were all busted up to have to eat all that rack by yourself, next time I would b more than happy to help you get rid of them. just saying


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2014)

*BEAUTIFUL! *

Just absolutely, incredibly, and undeniably, *BEAUTIFUL!*  

Terrific job!

And that crusty top in that photo and then the  juicy inside shot? Wow!

Just amazing!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 17, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Sure coulda fool me! Looks delicious!
> 
> Excellent job, congrats!
> 
> BTW did you French it or did ya get it that way?



Thanks Foam!  It came frenched.  That's something I haven't done yet on my own...


----------

